# Western Kansas Phesant Hunting



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm leaving for Kansas in a few days and wanted to see if anyone has been there this year. (Garden City Area) Hopefully, it will be as good as last year as we had a great time

Thanks is advance

Jesse


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Dont think you can go wrong out there. I have never been but all I hear is good things.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in north central Kansas for the opener and it was very tough this year. There were not a lot of young birds, it was 80 degrees and most of the crop was still standing. I would imagine by now the birds will be grouped up and you should do just fine.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Rut


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

look like a good time there.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Griff and I will look for your Utah license plate. We'll be out in nearly the same area just a little bit south of there. We're heading out Sunday morning.

I have heard good things about bird numbers in that part of the State. The people who own the property we hunt on say they have seen a lot of birds this year. Should be as good or better than last year.

Good luck. Should be a good time.

Shane


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

We are leaving on Sunday as well and staying the whole week. The only problem is that we only have 2 dogs for 5 days and it could be ugly the last few days. We are going to be hunting the WIHA as well as some private land. If you are interested in hunting with 5 other guys let me know.


Jesse


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> We are leaving on Sunday as well and staying the whole week. The only problem is that we only have 2 dogs for 5 days and it could be ugly the last few days. We are going to be hunting the WIHA as well as some private land. If you are interested in hunting with 5 other guys let me know.
> 
> Jesse


PM sent.

Shane


----------

